# Muckhart early Oct (negotiable)



## GreiginFife (Aug 25, 2012)

I have a couple of weeks off at the beginning of October and will obviously be playing a bit of gowf during that time. 
Just wondered if anyone would like a wee knock and if so we can organise a day that suits.


----------



## Deke (Aug 26, 2012)

Sounds geed mate,I am well up for this!


----------



## DelB (Aug 26, 2012)

Yep, I'd be up for that. Been too long since I was last at Muckhart.


----------



## Colin L (Aug 26, 2012)

If the date is later than 9th October, I'd be interested.   It would be good to meet up with some folk from the forum and Muckhart sounds good.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok, so I am am off 1st til 14th so it's wide open to what suits others best as I am doing naff all else.


----------



## Grumps (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm back from holiday the 7th so can play mon 8th or tues 9th if anything gets organised


----------



## Jungle (Aug 26, 2012)

I've got holidays booked in October but might be away for four days. 

If I'm around I'll be happy to play.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 26, 2012)

Tues 9th looking best at the minute. Probably be around 10am mark.


----------



## DelB (Aug 27, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Tues 9th looking best at the minute. Probably be around 10am mark.
		
Click to expand...

It's in the diary. I'll deffo be there!! ;-)


----------



## Colin L (Aug 27, 2012)

Tuesday 9th is good for me.  Count me in if possible, please.


----------



## Deke (Aug 27, 2012)

Erse,I can only make Sun/Mon! I should have said in the first place,doh!


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2012)

Deke said:



			Erse,I can only make Sun/Mon! I should have said in the first place,doh!
		
Click to expand...

No worries man, get yersel doon before this then. Will sort something out in the coming weeks.


----------



## Deke (Aug 27, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			No worries man, get yersel doon before this then. Will sort something out in the coming weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one bud,I will do asap!


----------



## Grumps (Aug 27, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Tues 9th looking best at the minute. Probably be around 10am mark.
		
Click to expand...

Great I will get it down on calendar


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2012)

Good stuff guys. Will pull confirmed numbers together nearer the time.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 31, 2012)

Got a couple of tees booked for 1034 and 1042 for 9th October. 
Hopefully that Indian Summer we are due has well and truly kicked in by then.


----------



## DelB (Aug 31, 2012)

Good man. Looking forward to it, Greig.


----------



## Colin L (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm away tomorrow for 3 weeks and will have limited internet access.  If this is still on for the 9th and you have a place, I might not be able to reply till 5th Oct but will definitely want to to join in.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 16, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Got a couple of tees booked for 1034 and 1042 for 9th October. 
Hopefully that Indian Summer we are due has well and truly kicked in by then.
		
Click to expand...

The Wife will find out the morra if she can get the 9th off, it is my long weekend so I am off and will be able to play if she gets the day off.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep this is still on. Was just about to bump it but you beat me to it. So far looks like;
DelB
ColinL
Grumps
Sydney greenstreet (poss)
myself
Jungle (poss)
couple of my mates will probably play as well so prob have a couple of 4 balls.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 18, 2012)

Confirmed, the wife got the day off so I will be there.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Confirmed, the wife got the day off so I will be there.
		
Click to expand...


Nice one Stevie. 

So, 
DelB
Grumps
Sydney G
ColinL
Jungle (poss)
Myself
And a couple of others if I can get them or anyone else that would like to join us.


----------



## Grumps (Sep 18, 2012)

What 2 courses we playing Greg ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 18, 2012)

Grumps said:



			What 2 courses we playing Greg ?
		
Click to expand...

Should be Naemoor/Cowden if it doesnt change. We can play any combo we want really if I sort it out before hand.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

Minor change, tee times are booked for 1027 and 1034. Course should be Naemoor/Cowden which is a par 71 combination. Two good tests of golf that are quite varied to each other.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 20, 2012)

Naemoor/Cowden ? is that a combined course over 18 holes or are we playing 36 ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Naemoor/Cowden ? is that a combined course over 18 holes or are we playing 36 ?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry should have clarified. Muckhart is a 27 hole complex made up of 3 loops of 9. Arndean, Naemoor and Cowden. It gets rotated through the year as to the designated 18 with the remaining 9 used for casual (turn up and play).


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 20, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sorry should have clarified. Muckhart is a 27 hole complex made up of 3 loops of 9. Arndean, Naemoor and Cowden. It gets rotated through the year as to the designated 18 with the remaining 9 used for casual (turn up and play).
		
Click to expand...

18 HOLES OVER 2 9 HOLERS no probs. Whats the cost and are we gonna be having dinner after the round ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			18 HOLES OVER 2 9 HOLERS no probs. Whats the cost and are we gonna be having dinner after the round ?
		
Click to expand...

Cost will be around Â£15 will confirm once numbers are firmed up. 
We can have food afterward for those that can/want, they do a mean steak pie!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Sep 30, 2012)

I take it this is still on for a week on Tuesday Greig ?


----------



## happyhacker (Sep 30, 2012)

Any room for an old hacker like me? I've not played Muckhart in about 2 years which is round abou the time i last played any decent golf! 

I will add a disclaimer, I am certifiably rubbish just now. Just getting back into it all slowly


----------



## Jungle (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm now out of this unfortunately.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 30, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Any room for an old hacker like me? I've not played Muckhart in about 2 years which is round abou the time i last played any decent golf! 

I will add a disclaimer, I am certifiably rubbish just now. Just getting back into it all slowly 

Click to expand...

Yep no worries. All welcome.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 1, 2012)

Well if you kind folk are happy to put up with my hacking them I'll pop along


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 1, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Well if you kind folk are happy to put up with my hacking them I'll pop along 

Click to expand...

No problem mate. 
I will be up there for about 10am. 
Anyone else that would like to join us for a knock around a great track just let me know.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking forward to it. I should be up for about 10am as well. Get a cuppa before heading out. 

Has the cost been locked in yet?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 3, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Looking forward to it. I should be up for about 10am as well. Get a cuppa before heading out. 

Has the cost been locked in yet?
		
Click to expand...

Not as yet. It should be no more than Â£15 as we should be on winter rates from Sunday.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 5, 2012)

So, hopefully all on the previous list excluding Jungle but including Happyhacker are still up for this on Tuesday.
Unfortunately my two mates have cancelkd as work is busy I hear.

Still should have two three balls with a cost of no more than Â£15. Playing in the closing day comp tomorrow so can report back on the conditions.
Grumps
ColinL
Sydneygreenstreet
Happyhacker
DelB
Myself

That was the list I originally had gor 1027 snd 1034 Tuesday morning.
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## DelB (Oct 5, 2012)

Really looking forward to this. See you on Tuesday morning, chaps.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 5, 2012)

Ditto, looking forward to playing Muckhart again. I'll bring plenty of balls haha


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 5, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Ditto, looking forward to playing Muckhart again. I'll bring plenty of balls haha
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, the rough has been quite penal over the last few months. Naemoor, which will be our front 9, is a relatively new course and the rough is very thick in places as it doesn't have a lot of mature trees around it yet. A good test of accuracy. 
Cowden, the back 9, is a bit wider but still required good course management skills.


----------



## DelB (Oct 5, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Good idea, the rough has been quite penal over the last few months.
		
Click to expand...

Oh feck, putter off the tee then???? &#128540;


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 5, 2012)

DelB said:



			Oh feck, putter off the tee then???? &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Will tell you after tomorrow's comp. We are shotgun start off of Naemoor 4th, worst right hand rough of the lot.


----------



## Colin L (Oct 6, 2012)

Will be there early enough I hope for a coffee and bacon roll start!


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2012)

Just back from playing the closing day comp. Course in great condition for the time of year. Sure there are a few soft areas but thats to be expected. Grens running well and rough dying back a bit.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 6, 2012)

Sounds good. Looking forward to Tuesday and early forecast looks ok


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Just back from playing the closing day comp. Course in great condition for the time of year. Sure there are a few soft areas but thats to be expected. Grens running well and rough dying back a bit.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on today, Greig?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2012)

DelB said:



			How did you get on today, Greig?
		
Click to expand...

It ws a 4 man texas scramble over 9 holes. We shot a nett 32 (par 35) and came 3rd so not bad.
Played quite comfortably with a half set. Some good driving for once and  few solid putts too.


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			It ws a 4 man texas scramble over 9 holes. We shot a nett 32 (par 35) and came 3rd so not bad.
Played quite comfortably with a half set. Some good driving for once and  few solid putts too.
		
Click to expand...

Good man. So, you've got to be the favourite going into Tuesday then........


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 6, 2012)

DelB said:



			Good man. So, you've got to be the favourite going into Tuesday then........

Click to expand...

:rofl: Aye that'll be right. If I play like today then will be up there bur got Torphin Hill to survive tomorrow without a buggy...


----------



## Grumps (Oct 6, 2012)

DelB said:



			Good man. So, you've got to be the favourite going into Tuesday then........

Click to expand...

The shark trying the mind games ?


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2012)

Grumps said:



			The shark trying the mind games ?
		
Click to expand...

God, I'm so transparent!! &#128541;


----------



## DelB (Oct 6, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			:rofl: Aye that'll be right. If I play like today then will be up there bur got Torphin Hill to survive tomorrow without a buggy...
		
Click to expand...

Make sure you send some oxygen ahead to the 4th tee! &#128547;


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

Weather forecast looking good for tomorrow, gents. Cold, but dry and sunny with barely any wind. :thup:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 8, 2012)

DelB said:



			Weather forecast looking good for tomorrow, gents. Cold, but dry and sunny with barely any wind. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Suits me, as long as it is dry the cold won't gee me too much jip.


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 8, 2012)

It's to be quite chilly in the AM, another night of frost me thinks. Any risk of greens being off?


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 8, 2012)

So Greig just to confirm the tee off times are  1027 and 1034. For the morra ?


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Any risk of greens being off?
		
Click to expand...

Never mind that, will catering be available at 9.45 for bacon rolls before the off?


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 8, 2012)

DelB said:



			Never mind that, will catering be available at 9.45 for bacon rolls before the off? 

Click to expand...

Good point 

I should be there for about 9.45ish. Drop the wife off and just head across.


----------



## Grumps (Oct 8, 2012)

Guess I missed the food bits but bring it on I've been known to eat the odd buttie or two


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 8, 2012)

To cover all points, dont think the greens will be at risk but like all things golf there are no guarantees in October.
Catering starts at 10am IIRC but tees not until 1027 and 1034.


----------



## DelB (Oct 8, 2012)

Good man. Cheers Greig. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks to Mike, Aaron, Stevie, Colin and Derek for an enjoyable days golf at our mini meet at Muckhart. We got a great day's weather for it.


----------



## DelB (Oct 9, 2012)

Fantastic day at Muckhart today with Sydney Greenstreet just edging out GreiginFife on count back. The Cowden course was closed so we played the Naemoor/Arndean loop and the course was in very good condition, notwithstanding the fact that three winter greens were in operation on Arndean, presumably due to overnight frost. 

Thanks to Greig for hosting the day and to Stevie and Colin for carrying me round. The bacon and fried egg doublers hit the spot afterwards too! :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2012)

DelB said:



			Fantastic day at Muckhart today with Sydney Greenstreet just edging out GreiginFife on count back. The Cowden course was closed so we played the Naemoor/Arndean loop and the course was in very good condition, notwithstanding the fact that three winter greens were in operation on Arndean, presumably due to overnight frost. 

Thanks to Greig for hosting the day and to Stevie and Colin for carrying me round. The bacon and fried egg doublers hit the spot afterwards too! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You must have strayed on to another track if you played 3 temps... Just 3 and 7 were off.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes guys, all I can add is that it was indeed great weather and scenery for out little meet, Big Thanks to Greig for the invite up to Muckhart which was in good condition. Also a thanks to my playing Partners Del and Colin, and also Aaron and Mike for the contribution towards my bandit outfit.


----------



## DelB (Oct 9, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			You must have strayed on to another track if you played 3 temps... Just 3 and 7 were off. 

Click to expand...

Sorry Greig. I'm clearly just trying to make excuses for my poor putting!


----------



## Grumps (Oct 9, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			Yes guys, all I can add is that it was indeed great weather and scenery for out little meet, Big Thanks to Greig for the invite up to Muckhart which was in good condition. Also a thanks to my playing Partners Del and Colin, and also Aaron and Mike for the contribution towards my bandit outfit. 

Click to expand...

Yes I did note that's 2 out of two with forum meets   (Well done tho)


----------



## Grumps (Oct 9, 2012)

Cheers Greg for the invite . Good to meet another 2 formers too.
I can add the course was in good nick despite the morning frost a very good thinking course as it was about getting tee shot in right place to hot the small greens but as Del says I'm not using that as excuse for an off day with putter . 
Would like to play there again


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for a v enjoyable Tuesday! Nice to put some faces to the names and you did indeed tolerate my hacking 

Congrats to Stevie on the win today, narrowly beating out host


----------



## Grumps (Oct 9, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Thanks to everyone for a v enjoyable Tuesday! Nice to put some faces to the names and you did indeed tolerate my hacking 

Congrats to Stevie on the win today, narrowly beating out host 

Click to expand...

some cracking drives today Euan (or is it bob) even with the 4,5 or 6 irons


----------



## happyhacker (Oct 9, 2012)

Haha, yeah you can tell a hacker when he takes a 6 / 7 iron off the tee 

Bob will do me fine Mike, been called much worse in my day


----------



## Grumps (Oct 9, 2012)

happyhacker said:



			Haha, yeah you can tell a hacker when he takes a 6 / 7 iron off the tee 

Bob will do me fine Mike, been called much worse in my day 

Click to expand...

especially when they go as far as my driver but shoosh dont tell everyone


----------



## Colin L (Oct 10, 2012)

My thanks too to Greig for setting up a grand day in the sun.  Mine was a game of two halves: happy enough with the 16 points in the inward half but no mention will be made of the outward.    I was hopeful to be in line for a prize, but alas, there wasn't one for the shortest missed putt so my remarkable miss from about 30cms was left unrewarded.

It was good to play a new course in such lovely surroundings and to meet new people for a congenial round and beer afterwards.  The egg and bacon buttie was pretty good too.

All the more reason for being sorry I can't make the Alyth meet.


----------

